#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-10
<johncrichton> hello?
<ara_> hello people!
<ara_> I remember you that today is an Ubuntu Testing Day!
<ara_> details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20081110
 * heno fires up his Hardy box to test a few SRUs
 * sbeattie is starting to poke at SRU bug 288479
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-11
<ara_> morning all :)
<maritess> good morning
<ara_> morning maritess
<maritess> hi ara, I was trying to follow test ffox security updates
<maritess> have only updated hardy so far
<maritess> stuck at this point. not sure what I should be doing
<maritess> where are the test plans placed?
 * ara_ takes a break
 * ara_ -> lunch
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-12
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara takes a break
<mattycoze> anyone tested out scibuntu?
<ara> mattycoze: not me
<ara> mattycoze: have you found something?
<mattycoze> ahh i dunno if i'm in the right room to be asking this - no bug reports or anything, just general advice about programs suitable for scientific application
 * ara -> lunch
 * ara -> doesn't believe she finished tracking the ids of Ubuntu Desktop testcases of the new wiki 
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-13
<espacious> hi i have problems setting up my TEW424UB v.2 with latest ndis and latest ubuntu
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara -> lunch
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-14
<nagappan> any clues, when I try to join IRC from pidgin, it crashes in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<nagappan> is this a known issue ?
 * persia tests
<persia> nagappan, I'd recommend reporting a bug, either with ubuntu-bug or by enabling apport.  Sounds like there's something special going on, rather than it being widespread.
<nagappan> persia, ok
<nagappan> persia, actually my system was upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10->8.04->8.10 now :D
<nagappan> persia, after every release
<persia> Mine is only 8.04 -> 8.10.  Dunno if that makes a difference.
<ara> morning!
 * ara takes a break
<cgregan> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> cgregan: pong
<cgregan> stgraber: I was wondering what languages ISO Tracker was written in so I could hire some people with those skills to help out.
<cgregan> s/help out/help you out
<cgregan> stgraber: unless you want to move to Lexington! ;-)
<stgraber> cgregan: hehe, I'm not that far from Lexington actually (Quebec) :) but I'm fine with my current job :). The ISO tracker is PHP using Drupal
<cgregan> stgraber: Thanks....I'll see what I can do
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-15
<markginter31> is this a good place to ask questions about laptops suspending and resuming?
<persia> Not especially.  It's a good place to ask for help in reporting that a specific laptop has issues suspending and resuming with a specific default image or install, and get guidance to file a bug.
<markginter31> I would like to do just such a thing :)  what files/info is needed?
<persia> Unfortunately, I'm not a good person to answer that :)
<persia> I think it's make, model, /var/log/dmesg, output of lspci -vvnn, output of lsusb -b (with no external devices), and a clear description of the results of attempts to suspend/hibernate or restore from either state.
<persia> If nobody else gives better advice, I'd start with that.
<markginter31> persia - excusing my ignorance -- do I post that here?
<persia> markginter31, No, you'll want to file a bug on launchpad.
 * persia asks for more guidance
<markginter31> persia -- ok.  I think I already have an account there.  It's frustrating because OpenSuse 11.1 beta5 suspends/resumes flawlessly -- but Ubuntu doesn't have the s2ram command which seems to be the only one that works on my laptop...
<persia> According to the folks in #ubuntu-bugs, "linux" might be a good package choice, so you'd want https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<markginter31> wow - fast - thanks
<persia> There's probably some way to get s2ram working, but best is to report precisely which version of ubuntu, and the details about the problem to the bug.
<persia> I don't know that s2ram is the right solution: although it may work, I suspect the right answer is to have one tool that works for everyone.
<markginter31> persia - I assume that Fedora/SuSE/Ubuntu all use different tools to suspend?
<persia> I actually don't know.  I think there are a variety of competing methods on the net, and it may be that different distributions select the same tool or different ones.
<ottoshmidt> A4Tech Webcam doesn't work properly on 8.10, it did on 8.04 :((((
<persia> ottoshmidt, Report a bug against libv4l with detailed information about the Webcam, and tag it "regression".
<ottoshmidt> never done it before, dunno how :((
<markginter31> ottoshmidt -- go to launchpad -- open an account -- file the bug (it steps you through) and done! :)
<ottoshmidt> ok I'll try
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-09
<ara> morning all
<davmor2> Morning All
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 -> lunch
 * fader_ grumbles about forgetting to set his nick manually.
<ara> morning fader_
<fader_> ara: Howdy!  How was your weekend?
<ara> fader_, good, thanks! I went to my mom's, to visit her before going to dallas
<ara> fader_, what about yours?
<fader_> ara: Pretty decent.  I am finally starting to feel recovered from the release :)
<ara> fader_, :)
<ara> hey jsalisbury
<jsalisbury> ara: hello
<moustafa> fader_ Baguette!
<fader_> moustafa: Jacques Cousteau!
<moustafa> fader_ Hon! Hon!
<davmor2> Morning fader_ you muppet
<davmor2> morning moustafa
 * moustafa imagined fader_ running around like Kermit
<moustafa> morning davmor2
<fader_> davmor2: Hey, how's life?
<davmor2> moustafa: I was thinking more of him being hit by miss piggy ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: So, we are in agreement that fader_ is Kermit%
<davmor2> fader_: Sound as a pound, MIL is still in hospital, bird hates it's new cage life is great ;)
<davmor2> moustafa: baggiesy animal
<fader_> Heh, could be worse I guess
<davmor2> fader_: yeah could be sound as a Candian dollar then I'd be shit out of luck ;)
<cr3> ara: hi there, regarding your uds schedule email, how can I determine if you might be missing anything?
<ara> cr3, go to http://summit.ubuntu.com and check the schedule :-)
<davmor2> cr3: morning, use the force luke
<fader_> davmor2: Ooh, low blow.  You realize you're outnumbered by North Americans at the moment, right?  (Only the US gets to pick on Canada.  Against everybody else we present a united front ;) )
<ara> cr3, but I didn't find any lucid-qa-checkbox... kind of blueprint
<ara> cr3, well, only one by sbeattie
<fader_> ara: I know marjo and I discussed some checkbox-related topics but decided they didn't warrant a session of their own
<moustafa> fader_ I was gonna say something about how you still have some recovering to do after the past eight years or so, but then I remembered that we're stuck with "W lite" as Prime Minister here...
<fader_> ara: If there's enough interest maybe we should have a general checkbox session and lump all the smaller things into it?
<davmor2> fader_: I'm in the 51st state :P
<fader_> moustafa: :)
<fader_> davmor2: You're not in Canada!
<moustafa> davmor2: Alaskawahii?
<davmor2> 51st not 52nd
<ara> fader_, it sounds right
<cr3> ara: glad you ask, I actually finished creating my blueprints late on Friday. I have a couple checkbox related ones, enhancements and reliability plus desktop experience tests
<ara> cr3, can you pass me the urls, please? :)
<cr3> ara: I don't think the first one warrants a session whereas I'm hoping the second one will hijack the desktop experience track
<cr3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/checkbox/+spec/lucid-qa-checkbox-desktop-experience-tests
<cr3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/checkbox/+spec/lucid-qa-checkbox-enhancements-and-reliability
<ara> cr3, thanks
<cr3> Robbie has also shown interest in the desktop experience session, but I think he'll survive if we have it as part of the desktop experience track
<cr3> ara: by the way, is the blueprint lucid-qa-cert-managing-projects scheduled? I think that should be a closed session
<ara> cr3, it is not yet, I had only scheduled those in ubuntu project
<ara> cr3, I will schedule it as private
<cr3> cgregan: ping, will you be attending UDS? if so, the above session is for you :)
<cgregan> cr3: I will be attending.....so....cool!
<cgregan> cr3: I have a wiki....to edit!
<cgregan> :-)
<davmor2> fader_: I forgot to ask did you persist with you KNE experiment or head back to the safety of gnome?
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, went back to GNOME :/
<davmor2> BGB
<fader_> For some reason jockey didn't work right in KNE so I never had wifi
<fader_> And KNE still needs a bit of polish in areas
<davmor2> fader_: A bit?
<fader_> davmor2: It has some interesting ideas, but still felt a bit disjoint
<davmor2> Very True :)
<davmor2> cr3: what have you done with moustafa you're not meant to flog till he can't type you know ;)
<cr3> davmor2: still working out his limitations
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> Right I'm off ttyl's
<moustafa> cr3, davmor2, fader_ : Good evening all!
<fader_> moustafa: nighty night!
<moustafa> Oh, before I leave: Baguette stops the LHC! http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/95971-Baguette-Shuts-Down-Large-Hadron-Collider
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-10
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Hey ara why don't you like evolution?
<ara> because it is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<davmor2> ara: initial start up isn't speedy but it's fine for me for the rest of the day, me wonders how many more mails a day you must get :D
<ara> filtering and moving messages around is what is slow
<ara> for me, at least
<davmor2> Most of my mail is filtered I get about 20 or so a day actually stay in my in box.  Maybe it's just me but I can't get on with TB I try it from time to time and you think it should be good but it always feels like it's in a browser :(
<czajkowski> does anyone need a google wave ac?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> czajkowski: why?
<czajkowski> davmor2: as I've a chunk to give away again
<czajkowski> and thought folks may want them
<ara> czajkowski, I would like to try it
<ara> czajkowski, so if you still have an invitation, I could use on
<czajkowski> ara: @gmail.com address so and I'll fire you and invite over
 * czajkowski has 30 to give away 
<ara> czajkowski, apulido
<czajkowski> and figure ubuntu folks may use them @ UDS
<czajkowski> ara: sent can take up to a day or two to arrive
<ara> czajkowski, thanks!
<ara> czajkowski, I am going to be able to test the hype ;-)
<czajkowski> ara: np, if you know of others let me know
<czajkowski> cant seem to find Ivanka on irc to see if she wants on
 * ara goes for lunch to stop the concert for tummy and orchestra she is giving
<cr3> hi folks!
<fader_> cr3: Wassap?
<cr3> fader_: chillin'
<davmor2> Hello stateside massif
<davmor2> fader_ cr3: this was directed at you ^
<fader_> davmor2: I was wondering what a 'massif' is.
<fader_> Also, hello :)
<davmor2> fader_: comes from big up the massif
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, that helps none at all :)
<davmor2> peps
<davmor2> group
<davmor2> gang
<davmor2> ghetto
<cr3> fader_: haha, well said!
<fader_> davmor2: So is that Welsh, or what? ;)
<davmor2> fader_: don't insult the welsh with that dude, that is twat speak that I have to put up with thanks to bloody american gangster rappers
<czajkowski> no welsh is pretty!
<czajkowski> and also has very little vowels in it and very long and hard to pronounce it
<davmor2> llanfairpwllgwyngogerthwyndrobllantasyliogogogoch iirc
<davmor2> something like anyway :D
<sbeattie> davmor2: hello rosbif
<czajkowski> davmor2: aye pretty much
<davmor2> sbeattie: didn't know you were french :P
<davmor2> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
<davmor2> missed a wll and spelled silio wrong
<fader_> davmor2: That was my nickname all through high school.
<davmor2> fader_: You know what, I'd love to hear you try and pronounce that correctly :P
<fader_> It'd be like Welsh Gone Wild if I tried
<davmor2> I think we'd be in need of a spit guard too
<fader|lunch> lunchtime!
<davmor2> Right I'm off ttyl
<nagappan> ah ! missed cr3 :)
<nagappan> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-qa-checkbox-enhancements-and-reliability seems this page doesn't exist
<nagappan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/CheckboxEnhancementsAndReliability
<nagappan> <nagappan> ah ! missed cr3 :)
<nagappan> <nagappan> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-qa-checkbox-enhancements-and-reliability seems this page doesn't exist
<nagappan> <nagappan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/CheckboxEnhancementsAndReliability
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ : Just hopping in quick on IRC to tell you my daughter's born
<cr3> moustafa: congratulations!
<moustafa> We should leave the hospital on Thursday morning
<cr3> moustafa: have you been reading her excerpts from the python book yet?
<moustafa> cr3: thanks :D
<fader_> moustafa: Congrats dude!
<moustafa> cr3: Barely born and she's already in python?
<fader_> moustafa: You're never to young to code... just get her a tiny keyboard.
<moustafa> rofl
<cr3> moustafa: dude, please don't feel pressured to drop by the office during the week. if you could drop by on Friday, if only for half a day, that's the most I'd suggest just to hand off some work while I'm at UDS
<moustafa> cr3: Duly noted.  And the support is very much appreciated
<moustafa> cr3, fder_ Now if you'll excuse me, I have a son waiting to see his sister
<moustafa> Later all!
<cr3> moustafa: cheerio, thanks for droping by!
<cr3> nagappan: thanks for the info, I fixed the link now. the problem is that the UbuntuSpec moin macro is only moderately useful
<nagappan> cr3, cool :)
<nagappan> cr3, can I attend this session through irc ? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/checkbox/+spec/lucid-qa-checkbox-enhancements-and-reliability/
<cr3> nagappan: I'd be inclined to say no, unfortunately, because that would slow down the conversation quite a bit defeating the whole purpose of a face to face conference :)
<cr3> nagappan: I would've liked to discuss architecture during that session, but I won't have time to prepare anything like that before UDS, so the session will mostly be about gathering requirements from other teams
<nagappan> cr3, ya I understand
<cr3> nagappan: if you have user stories, please feel free to add them to the existing wiki page
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, where this conf will be ?
<cr3> nagappan: UDS? it'll be in Dallas
<nagappan> cr3, as the Avenue in this page is TBD - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<cr3> nagappan: nice!
<nagappan> cr3, maybe some one has to fix it :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-11
<ara> good morning all
<davmor2> Morning
<ara> morning davmor2
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> fader|away: where are you?
<ara> davmor2, today is a bank holiday in the US
<davmor2> ah
<davmor2> thanks
<davmor2> just thought he'd forgotten to change his nick again you know what he's like :D
 * ara takes a break before the QA meeting
<ara> QA meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-12
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> Morning All
<davmor2> ara: right only extra tests I can obviously see for server and mobile are http admin for uec, usb stick transfer and windows usb stick transfer
 * ara -> lunch
<fader> Morning
<ara> morning fader
<ara> morning cr3
<fader> It's like "Little House on the Prairie" in here :)  "G'night, Jim-Bob"
<ara> fader, :)
<fader> ara: I wasn't sure if that particular bit of Americana made it outside our borders :)
<cr3> ara: hola senorita
<cr3> fader: speaking of Americana, I can't wait to meet J.R. in Dallas
<ara> fader, of course! if it hadn't made it it would have been because I'm too young ;-)
<fader> cr3: Remember to pack at least three shotguns so you fit in in the States ;)
<fader> ara: Hehe the best part is that I have never seen a single episode
<cr3> fader: I'll also remember to leave my turban behind
<davmor2> fader: Morning you sciving git ;)
<fader> davmor2: I assume that's some sort of UK compliment :)
<davmor2> fader: ofcourse
<davmor2> who would want to insult you
<fader> :P
<davmor2> :D
<ara> ;)
<ara> list of smilies almost completed
<fader> ⊙▃⊙
<davmor2> >:-)
<davmor2> fader:  bug 423934 do we have the hardware to check out this bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423934 in linux "[Acer, inc. Aspire 5050] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423934
<czajkowski> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> czajkowski: O:-) no probs I haven't got it I'm hoping that the cert team do
<czajkowski> cheers!!
<fader> davmor2: Doesn't look like it, unless it's a particular model of the Aspire One by any chance?
<davmor2> fader: nope don't think so
<fader> davmor2: Then we don't have one :(
<davmor2> :'(
<davmor2> ara: I think we are close now :)
<ara> davmor2, :)
<czajkowski> terran:
<czajkowski> davmor2: terran was the one who poked me re the Aspire bug
<terran> hullo
<davmor2> terran: hello
<davmor2> so this bug is on a standard laptop yes?
<terran> davmor2: yup, standard store bought Acer Aspire
<davmor2> ogasawara: is there any docs, tests or logs that would be useful for a laptop not recovering from suspend or hibernate?
<davmor2> terran: can you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume and see if there are any steps you can follow to hopefully add some valuable data to the bug for the kernel team to get stuck into please
<terran> will do
<czajkowski> terran: if you get stuck just ask, ok?
<terran> course :)
<davmor2> nice one
<moustafa> good day, cr3, davmor2, fader
<davmor2> good day moustafa
<fader> moustafa: Hey!  How is everybody?
<cr3> moustafa: hey dude!
<cr3> moustafa: still in the hospital or comfortably back home?
<moustafa> We're doing pretty great.  Tired, overall, but great
<moustafa> cr3, fader, davmor2: I have pictures uploaded on Facebook, with a video on the way
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-13
<davmor2> Morning all
<czajkowski> morning
<ara> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> hey :)
<czajkowski> just been updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L/LocalParticipation  Social Whiteboard
<czajkowski> need to fix date for the dinner
<davmor2> fader: morning dude when you off to uds?
<fader> davmor2: Howdy.  Headed out Sunday afternoon.
<davmor2> fader: cool have a good one :)
<fader> davmor2: I don't suppose you changed your mind and are sneaking off to the States to join us? :)
<davmor2> NO :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :'(
<fader> :(
<davmor2> How ever I will be listening in and irc'ing you :P
<fader> Heh, creepy
<davmor2> fader: consider me big brother :P
<fader> davmor2: I already think of you like the brother I never wanted :)
 * davmor2 blows raspberries in fader's general direction
 * davmor2 -> lunch
<davmor2> fader: have you seen this yet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJX8ZOMaol4
<fader> davmor2: Hadn't seen that particular one yet, no.  Keybuk is doing some nifty things :)
<cr3> davmor2: that's pretty cool, I've never encountered that behavior either
<davmor2> fader: I spoke to a lot of the devs at the launch party to see what their lucid plans were, this was Keybuk's big plan the minute you see the desktop background you assume the system is starting just look at windows 7 :D
<fader> Heh
<davmor2> ureadahead instead of sreadahead was another
<fader> Yeah, I heard about that one
<davmor2> cjwatson intends getting all install/grub stuff dealt with asap, wubi will be the deafult way to install against windows hopefully with the added wubi virt -> real partition migration added :)
<fader> Hehe so you can do more wubi tests!
<davmor2> sbeattie: you with us yet?
<davmor2> fader: can you confirm Bug 481797
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481797 in gdm "Gdm displays the full name of the user rather than the username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481797
<fader> I can confirm that it is the case, but I'm not sure if it's a bug or not.  :)
<fader> davmor2: Marked as confirmed but I strongly suspect it's going to be invalid
<davmor2> fader: I still think that the system should be consistent less confusing that way :)
<nperry> Who do I report uninstallable stuff due to dependancies to?
<davmor2> nperry: what is it?
<nperry> quickie
<nperry> Sorry, 'quickly'
<nperry> Its want libgtk2.0-0 but libgtk2.0-dev is installed
<davmor2> nperry: right just installing it now 2 seconds
<davmor2> nperry: installed here fine
<davmor2> nperry: are you using the one from the repos or building from source?
<nperry> Repos
<davmor2> nperry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickly/+filebug
<nperry> Filed, thanks :)
<moustafa> fader: Jacques Cousteau!
<fader> moustafa: Baguette!
<moustafa> fader: Hon! Hon!
<fader> moustafa: How's the family?
<moustafa> We're doing great.  The little one's lost a pound since birth (womens, I tells ya), but she should recover that pretty quickly since it's her first growth period today.
<fader> Excellent :)
<cr3> fader: "Belligerant and numerous" :)
<moustafa> fader: It's great seeing my son interact with his sister.  He's so gentle with her, it's utterly adorable
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-14
<coffeeboy_> how do I go about joining the beta testers group?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-15
<mrvanes> where would I file a bug against a package in the ubuntu-proposed repo?
<fader_> ara: Do you have the appropriate permissions to change the channel topic?  It seems a bit stale ;)
<ara> fader_, I am afraid I have not
<fader_> :/
<ara> fader_, yes, I think heno and stgraber have :)
<ara> so, that's also a bit stale :)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Indeed
<stgraber> 14:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 1     stgraber               +votsriRfAF [modified ? ago]
<stgraber> 14:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 2     heno                   +votsriRfA [modified ? ago]
<stgraber> 14:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 3     ara                    +votsriRfA [modified 37 weeks, 6 days, 00:46:19 ago]
<stgraber> 14:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 4     UbuntuIrcCouncil       +votsiA [modified 20 weeks, 6 days, 03:51:14 ago]
<stgraber> 14:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 5     *!*@freenode/staff/*   +votiA [modified 37 weeks, 6 days, 00:27:06 ago]
<stgraber> ara: ^
<stgraber> you seem to have access rights on the channel already
<fader_> Oh snap :P
<fader_> jibel: Did you chair the last QA team meeting?  If so, could you type up the notes for the wiki?  I'd like to put 'fix the channel permissions' on the agenda for the next one :)
<ara> stgraber, I can't change it
<ara> I tried several times
<ara> and it always say "you're not channel operator"
<jibel> fader_,  pedro_ chaired the last meeting.
<jibel> pedro_, ^
<fader_> jibel: Sorry, must have read the wrong log :/
<jibel> fader_, np
<pedro_> fader_, you're free to edit the agenda for the next meeting ;-)
<pedro_> ara, what does /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-testing says to you?
<fader_> pedro_: Since I didn't see the logs for the last meeting I didn't want to blow away the agenda yet, in case you needed it :)
<pedro_> fader_, the logs are available at the "Previous meetings" section
<pedro_> that's being updated now
<pedro_> \o/
<ara> pedro_, thanks
<fader_> pedro_: Aha, I didn't realize there was cleverness in the wiki to build that previous list :)
<pedro_> ara, you're welcome, i hope the topic is not 'restricted' , cause i've no idea how to change that :-(
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: "Help us test Ubuntu! Check the ways you can contribute: http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/"
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: "Help us to test Ubuntu! Check the ways you can contribute: http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/"
<pedro_> ah is not restricted! cool
<pedro_> fader_, yeah, the good thing is that the meeting bot creates the log for you so is just a matter of adding those to the wiki on the corresponding page ;-)
<fader_> Yeah, I knew about the bot but not the magic regexp in the wiki.  I guess you can tell I avoid using wikis :P
<pedro_> :-P
<charlie-tca> Is it me or are many of the directories at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ missing "current" now?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu, xubuntu, and server images all have this directory missing
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-16
<bdmurray> ara / jibel: so I'm trying to get a mago test to run and I'm having a hard time
<bdmurray> PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/mago -a gedit
<bdmurray> that results in an ImportError for gedit
<jibel> bdmurray, can you pastebin the error ?
<bdmurray> jibel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533072/
<jibel> bdmurray, main is the directory where you've pulled the branch ? Do you have ~/source-trees/mago/main/mago/test_suite/gedit.py ?
<bdmurray> jibel: yes and I can manually import it in that directory
<jibel> bdmurray, any useful information if you run with --log-level=debug ?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ara> bdmurray, it is PYTHONPATH, rather than PYTHON_PATH
<ara> in the pastebin it says PYTHON_PATH
<jibel> ara, :-) thanks a bunch
<bdmurray> well, that was dumb
<bdmurray> thanks!
<ara> bdmurray, np :)
<bdmurray> ara: I also noticed there is a test for bug 631665 but it isn't identified as one.  What is the right way to do that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631665 in gcalctool (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Calculator does not show thousands seperator despite being chosen in preferences (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 103)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631665
<ara> bdmurray, what do you mean by not identified as one?
<bdmurray> ara: well I'd expect there to something in the test to say if this fails look at this bug
<bdmurray> ara: so one could see if a patch was dropped etc....
<ara> bdmurray, mmm, yes, I guess putting in the README should be enough
<bdmurray> ara: yes, that would work for me
<ara> bdmurray, each app folder (i.e. gedit) contains a README file to put information about the tests
<ara> bdmurray, I will add it there
<bdmurray> ara: yes, I saw that
<ara> bdmurray, thanks!
<bdmurray> finally how do I figure out what to use in input for the mod button in gcalc?
<bdmurray> I saw Cs9 for the square root of 9
<bdmurray> ara: ^?
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<jibel> bdmurray, I've patched mago to get rid of PYTHONPATH.
<jibel> ara ^
<ara> jibel, great :)
<jibel> ara, that makes less frightening command lines :-)
<bdmurray> now my test is getting a traceback
<bdmurray> afaict modulus should be " mod "
<bdmurray> and so I have a key error for ' '
<bdmurray> is that the BUTTONS dict in gcalc.py?
<jibel> bdmurray, yes. To discover the id of the components you can either use accerciser
<jibel> bdmurray, or app=ooldtp.context('frmCalculator')
<jibel> sorted(app.getobjectlist())
<jibel> in a python console
<bdmurray> jibel: what setup is required for the python console option?
<jibel> bdmurray, nothing special, import ldtp, ooldtp
<pedro_> just importing ldtp should be enough right?
<pedro_> like:
<pedro_> import ldtp
<pedro_> sorted (ldtp.getobjectlist('frmblah'))
<pedro_> you'd probably get the same result
<bdmurray> Is this information somewhere @ mago.ubuntu.com?
<pedro_> i didn't see anything about this on the wiki pages...
<pedro_> i've using magomatic and later discover the getobjectlist
<jibel> pedro_, right that's exactly the same,
<pedro_> which is pretty useful if the widget you're working on  is changing
<pedro_> for example a gtkfilechooser
<jibel> bdmurray, no, not yet on mago.u.c, the reference documentation is there http://ldtp.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<bdmurray> jibel: here is my diff is there anything else required?  updating the README?
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533124/
<jibel> bdmurray, pedro_, for introspection you'll also find the methods getobjectinfo and getobjectproperty quite useful.
<bdmurray> jibel: ee, line 12 should be 7921m14
<bdmurray> jibel: here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533127/
<jibel> bdmurray, also add the testcase to testcase.qa.u.c and add a note to indicate it's automated.
<bdmurray> jibel: there is no tool to update testcases.qa?
<jibel> bdmurray,  not that I know, you have to log in and manually add the testcase. we definitely need something, I've ~ 450 testcases to add (http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/natty/testcases.html) and I probably won't do that manually.
<bdmurray> jibel: right and looking at the gcalc page one test didn't get added
<bdmurray> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/mago/gcalc-test-modulus/+merge/40987
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-17
<wliao> hi. i'm trying to help iso-testing.
<wliao> however, it seems that all the build cannot be found.
<wliao> i always get this error msg.This build wasn't found on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20101007/maverick-alternate-amd64.iso (may no longer exists)
<ara> good morning
<ara> wliao, iso testing starts the week before alpha 1
<wliao> sorry. i didnt quite under stand the schedule.
<ara> wliao, Nov 30th is a good date to come
<wliao> ara, thanks.
<ara> wliao, any time
<wliao> ara, im wondering what else can i do?
<ara> wliao, it is a bit earlier in the cycle for testing the development version
<ara> wliao, you can help with SRU
<ara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ara> mvo, good morning
<ara> mvo, I added a ppa to the software sources and it didn't refresh the apt cache (maverick)
<mvo> hey ara
<ara> mvo, hey
<mvo> ara: did you use add-apt-repository?
<ara> mvo, I used the gtk interface ("Software Sources")
<mvo> ara: meh, that should do that automatically
<mvo> ara: it did not ask you nor did it automatically?
<ara> mvo, no :(
<mvo> on mav? dang, I check it out
<mvo> ara: what was the ppa?
<mvo> ara: did you do it via software-center or run software-sources directly (just so that I can easier reproduce it)?
<ara> mvo, via software-center
<ara> ppa:gm-dev-launchpad/ppa
<primes2h> ara: 'morning.
<primes2h> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv
<primes2h> .htaccess doen't exist on ubuntu-qa-website/code
<ara> hello primes2h
<primes2h> s/doen/doesn
 * ara checks
<primes2h> ara: hold on,
<primes2h> I found out, it is in modules subdir
<primes2h> ara: I update the wiki
<ara> primes2h, ok, thanks
<primes2h> ara: do you think it is worth adding a procedure to force installing php 5.2 on Lucid/Maverick?
<primes2h> I mean "how to force"
<primes2h> like creating /etc/apt/preferences.d/php file
<ara> primes2h, sure, any thing you might find missing in the documentation, feel free to add it
<mvo> ara: hrm, odd - I can not reproduce the failure here (the worst kind of bug)
<ara> :(
<ara> mvo, traceback when I close the software sources dialog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533401/
<mvo> oh
<mvo> ara: anything in /var/crash ?
<mvo> ara: do you have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gm-dev-launchpad-ppa-maverick.list ?
<ara> mvo, nothing in /var/crash. and yes, I have it in /etc/apt..
<mvo> odd, the error looks like it was expecting it and not finding it
<primes2h> ara: I get this psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "qatracker"psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "qatracker"  trying to populate the database
<primes2h> Just one :-) psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "qatracker"
<primes2h> ara: in fact I get the same error reconfiguring drupal with qatracker as username, password and db name and using default options (ident as authentication mode)
<primes2h> if I re-try the reconfiguration, it works but I get the same error after psql qatracker < /tmp/dump_qatracker_safe.tar.gz
<pokrak> l
<jibel> spineau, hi, any update on the totem testcase ?
<jibel> pedro_, thanks for brasero, I'm reviewing it.
<pedro_> jibel, awesome! thanks
<spineau> jibel: hi, I found a way to check that a playback is well ... played with some fft stuff. I'm designing the mago class for that now
<pedro_> jibel, i'm modifying the baobab one following your recommendations on the brasero , will update the branch and propose shortly
<pedro_> spineau, nice!, perhaps we could use that class for checking banshee ;-)
<jibel> spineau, great, do you think you'll get some results today ?
<spineau> pedro_: sure !
<spineau> jibel: I expect to have results this week
<spineau> jibel: I will let you know of course
<jibel> pedro_, thanks, i'll review boabab with pleasure
<jibel> spineau, if you can post even a basic testcase today that would be great.
<mvo> what branches do you guys have this in? I'm curious too see what the code looks liek
<mvo> (and how to leverage it for software-center ;)
<jibel> mvo, lp:mago
<mvo> thanks
<jibel> mvo, your help is more than welcome, that would be awesome.
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 10 minutes
<cprofitt> hggdh: I need some advice on loco-testing if you have a few minutes
<hggdh> cprofitt: shoot
<cprofitt> when does ISO testing start?
<cprofitt> do we have people on -testing that would be willing to walk some loco folks through the process via IRC?
<hggdh> ISO tests could start now; care should be taken in that Natty is changing frequently right now, though
<cprofitt> ok.. sounds good... ISO testing goes through beta?
<hggdh> and yes, any of us would be happy to walk testers through the process
<hggdh> ISO testing goes on until release :-)
<cprofitt> awesome
<hggdh> and we want to add more tests (not necessarily ISO)
<cprofitt> Alright... I am working on crafting an email to go out on the loco teams list
<cprofitt> and invite them all to come help with testing...
<cprofitt> the first step being ISO testing
<cprofitt> I am shooting for next week
<hggdh> the only issue on ISO testing now is the site is not accepting input (it is only officially opened for the milestones
<cprofitt> do you think it would be possible (or even necessary) for a class to be run on how ISO testing is done?
<cprofitt> I am thinking IRC
<hggdh> IDK, but it probably would not hurt
<hggdh> and yes, IRC
<hggdh> if you go -- right now -- to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ you will see that we still have the results from the 10.10 final test
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> I noticed that the week back from UDS
<cprofitt> which is why I was asking
<hggdh> so what would happen is we can still use the tests instructions, but we cannot update iso.qa.u.c -- but we still can open bugs and tag them QA
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> sounds good...
<cprofitt> when does the iso.qa.u.c open?
<hggdh> it will open for alpha1 -- the week before or so (officially)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> I will send you an email when I get the rough draft done and work with Paolo and pleia to see if we can get an IRC session setup for loco leads
<hggdh> OK
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-18
<ara> good morning
<kidsodateless> @ all, hi! good morning. I'm kid from Philippines , I want to help on ISO testing when alpha's out..
<ara> kidsodateless, great, welcome!
<ara> kidsodateless, please, check our documentation at http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/
<kidsodateless> ara, thanks
<sulumar> greetings
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-19
<ara> morning!
<Claudinux> morning ara :-)
<ara> good morning Claudinux
<sulumar> does the ubuntu irc server accept SSL connections
<jibel> pedro_, Thanks for gnome_appearance_properties! thats great. I'll review it today.
<pedro_> jibel, you're welcome! thanks for checking
<pedro_> jibel, i might have one for gnome-about-me today too
<pedro_> btw is there any way to catch the icon area with ldtp ?
<jibel> pedro_, awesome. What do you mean 'Icon area' ?
<pedro_> i'm thinking on the appearance properties, there's an icon area where the theme is draw
<pedro_> same for the wallpapers tab
<jibel> pedro_, isn't it buttons ? Let me test.
<jibel> pedro_, you sometimes need to regenerate the map file with ldpt.remap() when the screens are dynamic.
<pedro_> IIRC it was an icon area
 * pedro_ checking the code
<jibel> pedro_, each wallpaper is an icon but I fail to find a way to activate them.
<pedro_> ah it's a GtkIconView
<pedro_> nagappan, hello! do you know if ldtp support the GtkIconView kind of widget?
<charlie-tca> fader_: you ever get persistent mode fixed or is bug 650570 still valid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650570 in sudo (Ubuntu) "sudo does not work in live image in persistent mode (affects: 1) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650570
<fader_> charlie-tca: Hmm, I haven't attempted to reproduce it lately.  I'll give it a shot on the natty images at alpha testing time though :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, will leave the bug open then
<fader_> charlie-tca: IIRC nobody else could reproduce the issue, so it might just have been something wonky in my virtualbox install
<charlie-tca> correct. But we never decided one way or the other. the bug is still sitting waiting for verification
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-21
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-14
<Fusionite> Hey
<roadmr> evening
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I have a problem and need help catching it
<alourie> my login time from the <password+Enter> until usable desktop is at least 30 seconds
<alourie> how do I profile it?
<alourie> (I have quite a fast system, so 30 secs is ridiculous)
<roadmr> alourie: is your time from bootup to login screen reasonable?
<alourie> well
<roadmr> alourie: once you're at the login screen, go to a VT (ctrl-alt-F1 for instance)
<alourie> I'd like it faster, but it's ok
<alourie> I'd say it's the same as it had always been
<roadmr> when there you can tail /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<roadmr> also you could run top to see which processes are running
<roadmr> alourie: so what I'd do is prepare top on the VT, then punch in my password and quickly go to the VT to see which process may be hanging things up
<roadmr> alourie: this is quite improvised :) but it may be a start
<alourie> roadmr: well, I could start top (or something like that) probing with high res and drop it to a logfile, then look at the file itself. No rushed switching
<roadmr> alourie: that also works, I like to see stuff happening but I agree it's less comfortable
 * EgyParadox is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-15
<Samuray> hi
<SpamapS> jamespage: Are you guys in Lexington this week?
<jamespage> SpamapS, yep
<SpamapS> jamespage: great. I wonder if I can squeeze in some boot testing into what you guys are doing. :)
<jamespage> SpamapS: probably not this week - what was it that you had in mind
<jamespage> patrickmw ^^ - might fit with you boot speed stuff (maybe)
<SpamapS> jamespage: definitely might fit into that. I want to be able to boot the base system, shut it down, then boot it back up.
<SpamapS> jamespage: after that, I'd like to be able to boot it, install any packages, then reboot it.
<SpamapS> jamespage: totally willing to do all the leg work myself, but I'd like for it to be a part of the testing framework so I'm not on my own secret island. :)
<patrickmw> SpamapS, I essentially have the scripts that drive Orchestra to boot up and system, generate the boot results (using the bootchart package), and then push the results that look like this: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/dell-inspiron-1536/index.html
<patrickmw> SpamapS, altering them to work with server won't be an issue
<SpamapS> patrickmw: cool, so thats most of what I need anyway.. Once it boots, I want to reboot it and check /var/log/boot.log and /var/log/dmesg for some things.. but that should be fairly easy.
<patrickmw> SpamapS, I dmesg gets pulled now.  I'm in Lexington this week, but when I'm home I will commit the scripts (I don't have them on this laptop)
<GrueMaster> patrickmw: And you don't have remote access tunneling through ipv6 setup at home?  Tisk.  :P
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-17
<alourie> good day
<Samuray> hi ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-18
<bdmurray> hggdh: are there any plans to test casper?
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, there are, jibel was looking at it
<hggdh> (currently in transit back to France)
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-19
<GrueMaster> hggdh: I thought you were in Texas?
<hggdh> GrueMaster: indeed I am, I could not get to the sprint due to family illness
<hggdh> GrueMaster: it is jibel that is in transit
<GrueMaster> I figured that.  I was just poking. :P   Hope family is well.
<hggdh> as good as one can expect ;-)
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-12
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> Good morning dholbach
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jibel, hey pitti
<Noskcaj> dholbach: thats the only thing said on the irc today lol
<pitti> jibel: do you have some time to review/rollout https://code.launchpad.net/~matsubara/auto-package-testing/trigger-adt-test-support-ppa/+merge/131433 ?
<pitti> jibel: it looks good to me, but I didn't want to do it last week while you were away
<pitti> jibel: for rolling out, does that auto-pull on the server, or does that need to be done manaully?
<jibel> pitti, I reviewed it during uds but didn't proceed with the merge. doing it now.
<pitti> jibel: I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/auto-package-testing/partial-fix-for-bug-1075976/+merge/133508
<jibel> pitti, roll out are manual
<pitti> jibel: unless you want to
<jibel> pitti, I was wondering what the problem with eatmydata and upstart is
<pitti> jibel: the bug says it's a red herring
<pitti> jibel: (just saw)
<pitti> jibel: I'll ask jodh if he still wants that, but even if not I'd take the typo fixes
<pitti> jibel: settled; typo fixes committed
<jibel> hooray for typo fixes \o/
<pitti> Lauchpach!
<pitti> (that sounds Klingon to me)
<phillw> stgraber: can you ping me when you have minute to discuss a possible little bug on http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases thanks.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-13
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> bon jour jibel - ça va?
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment vas-tu?
<dholbach> qu'est-ce qui se passe ici?
<jibel> dholbach, pitti, es geht mir gut, danke! Und selbst?
<pitti> jibel: je vais très bien, merci!
<pitti> I try to emulate a power button press
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Raring daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> jibel, oui ça va - j'était un peu masochiste aujourd'hui, je suis sorti pour une course déjà. :)
<dholbach> on a eu 2°C - mais le lever de soleil était magnifique :)
<pitti> dholbach: qui sonne très froid, mais beau!
<dholbach> :-)
 * pitti incline devant tes compétences de français
<dholbach> pitti, et Google Translate aussi ;-)
<dholbach> pitti, mais j'ai eu quelque CouchSurfer de la France ici, et ca m'aidé avec pratiquer mon Français un peu
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> Balloons asked to move/rename this channel to #ubuntu-quality as it better reflects the team
<AlanBell> so I have set this channel to invite only and redirected it to #ubuntu-quality
<AlanBell> now, all 83 of you are still here and not there, so we need to get you to join the other channel please
<AlanBell> which you will do automatically in a sec because I am going to remove you all and you should try to automatically reconnect (in most clients)
<AlanBell> which will in turn bounce you across to the new home
<AlanBell> just try to relax and enjoy the ride
<patdk-wk> no! :(
<AlanBell> ah, I can't :)
